# عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا..والوهية السيد المسيح



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين
*لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ*
*نبوة واضحة عن طبيعة المولود والابن الذى وهبه الله لنا
ان العجيب المشير الاله القدير الاب الابدى رئيس السلام
مامعنى هذا؟؟
هل له اى معنى اخر غير انه سيكون يهوه اله اسرائيل نفسه
تحليل موسع للنص والرد على الاعتراضات عليه للدكتور هولى بايبل
مع اضافة للرد على مسلم جاهل يمارس الدجل والشعوذة على عقول تابعيه للتطويح بيه فى وسط الجهلاء كالعادة
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*لكن للرد ابدا اولا بالتراجم المختلفة* *فانديك * 
*6 **لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ**.*
*الحياه * 
*6 **لأنه يولد لنا ولد ويعطى لنا ابن يحمل الرياسة على كتفه، ويدعى اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، إلها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام**.*
*السارة * 
*6 **لأنه يولد لنا ولد ويعطى لنا ابن وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه**. **يسمى باسم عجيب، ويكون مشيرا وإلها قديرا وأبا أبديا ورئيس السلام**.*
*اليسوعية * 
*6 **لأنه قد ولد لنا ولد وأعطي لنا آبن فصارت الرئاسة على كتفه ودعي أسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها جبارا، أبا الأبد، رئيس السلام*
*المشتركة * 
*اش**-9-5: **لأنَّهُ يولَدُ لَنا ولَدٌ ويُعطَى لَنا اَبنٌ وتكونُ الرِّئاسةُ على كَتِفِهِ**. **يُسمَّى باَسمِ عجيبٍ، ويكونُ مُشيرًا وإلهًا قديرًا وأبًا أبديُا ورئيسَ السَّلامِ**.*
*الكاثوليكية * 
*اش**-9-5: **لِأَنَّه قد وُلدَ لَنا وَلَدٌ وأُعطِيَ لَنا آبنٌ فصارَتِ الرِّئاسةُ على كَتِفِه ودُعِيَ أسمُه عَجيباً مُشيراً إِلهاً جَبَّاراً، أَبا الأَبَد، رَئيسَ السَّلام*


*Isa 9:6*


 

*(ASV)**  For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(BBE)**  For to us a child has come, to us a son is given; and the government has been placed in his hands; and he has been named Wise Guide, Strong God, Father for ever, Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(Bishops)**(9:5)** For vnto vs a chylde is borne, and vnto vs a sonne is geuen, vpon his shoulder doth the rule lye, and he is called with his owne name wonderfull, the geuer of 10ombre10, the mightie God, the euerlasting father, the prince of peace. * 


 

*(CEV)**  A child has been born for us. We have been given a son who will be our ruler. His names will be Wonderful Advisor and Mighty God, Eternal Father and Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(Darby)**  For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder; and his name is called Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty *God, Father of Eternity, Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(DRB)**  For a CHILD IS BORN to us, and a son is given to us, and the government is upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, God the Mighty, the Father of the world to come, the Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(ESV)**  For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder, and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(FLS)**(9:5)** Car un enfant nous est né, un fils nous est donné, Et la domination reposera sur son épaule; On l’appellera Admirable, Conseiller, Dieu puissant, Père éternel, Prince de la paix. * 


 

*(Geneva)**  For vnto vs a childe is borne, and vnto vs a Sonne is giuen: and the gouernement is vpon his shoulder, and he shall call his name Wonderfull, Counseller, The mightie God, The euerlasting Father, The prince of peace, * 


 

*(GLB)**  10ombre10o ist ein Kind geboren, ein Sohn ist uns gegeben, und die Herrschaft ist auf seiner Schulter; er heißt Wunderbar, Rat, Held, Ewig-Vater Friedefürst; * 


 

*(GNB)**  A child is born to us! A son is given to us! And he will be our ruler. He will be called, “Wonderful Counselor,” “Mighty God,” “Eternal Father,” “Prince of Peace.” * 


 

*(GW)**  A child will be born for us. A son will be given to us. The government will rest on his shoulders. He will be named: Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(HOT)**(9:5)**כי־ילד ילד־לנו בן נתן־לנו ותהי המשׂרה על־שׁכמו ויקרא שׁמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אביעד שׂר־שׁלום׃ * 


 

*(HOT+)**(9:5) **כי**H3588 **ילד**H3206 **ילד**H3205 **לנו  בן**H1121 **נתן**H5414 **לנו  ותהי**H1961 **המשׂרה**H4951 **על**H5921 **שׁכמו**H7926 **ויקרא**H7121 **שׁמו**H8034 **פלא**H6382 **יועץ**H3289 **אל**H410 **גבור**H1368 **אביעד**H5703 **שׂר**H8269 **שׁלום׃**H7965 * 


 

*(JPS)**(9:5)** For a child is born unto us, a son is given unto us; and the government is upon his shoulder; and his name is called Pele- joez-el-gibbor-Abi-ad-sar-shalom; * 


 

*(KJV)**  For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(KJV+)**  For**H3588** unto us a child**H3206** is born,**H3205** unto us a son**H1121** is given:**H5414** and the government**H4951** shall be upon**H5921** his shoulder:**H7926** and his name**H8034** shall be**H1961** called**H7121** Wonderful,**H6382** Counsellor,**H3289** The mighty**H1368** God,**H410** The everlasting**H5703** Father,**H1** The Prince**H8269** of Peace.**H7965* 


 

*(KJV-1611)**  For vnto vs a child is borne, vnto vs a Sonne is giuen, and the gouernment shalbe vpon his shoulder: and his name shalbe called, Wonderfull, Counseller, The mightie God, The euerlasting Father, The Prince of peace. * 


 

*(KJVA)**  For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(LITV)**  For a Child is born; to us a Son is given; and the government is on His shoulder; and His name is called Wonderful, Counselor, The Mighty God, The Everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(LXX)**(9:5)** ὅτι παιδίον ἐγεννήθη ἡμῖν, υἱὸς καὶ ἐδόθη ἡμῖν, οὗ ἡ ἀρχὴ ἐγενήθη ἐπὶ τοῦ ὤμου αὐτοῦ, καὶ καλεῖται τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ Μεγάλης βουλῆς ἄγγελος· ἐγὼ γὰρ ἄξω εἰρήνην ἐπὶ τοὺς ἄρχοντας, εἰρήνην καὶ ὑγίειαν αὐτῷ. * 


 

*(MKJV)**  For to us a Child is born, to us a Son is given; and the government shall be on His shoulder; and His name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(RV)**  For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given; and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(Vulgate)**  parvulus enim natus est nobis filius datus est nobis et factus est principatus super umerum eius et vocabitur nomen eius Admirabilis consiliarius Deus fortis Pater 10ombre saeculi Princeps pacis * 


 

*(Webster)**  For to us a child is born, to us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. * 


 

*(YLT)**  For a Child hath been born to us, A Son hath been given to us, And the princely power is on his shoulder, And He doth call his name Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty God, Father of Eternity, Prince of Peace. *​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*السبعينية * 
*LXX** – Isa 				9:6 -*
*ὅτι 				παιδίον ἐγεννήθη ἡμῖν υἱὸς καὶ 				ἐδόθη ἡμῖν οὗ ἡ ἀρχὴ ἐγενήθη ἐπὶ 				τοῦ ὤμου αὐτοῦ καὶ καλεῖται τὸ 				ὄνομα αὐτοῦ μεγάλης βουλῆς ἄγγελος 				ἐγὼ γὰρ ἄξω εἰρήνην ἐπὶ τοὺς 				ἄρχοντας εἰρήνην καὶ ὑγίειαν αὐτῷ 				* 


 
*9:6 For a child is born to us, and a son is given to us, whose government is upon his shoulder: and his name is called the Messenger of great counsel: for I will bring peace upon the princes, and health to him.*
*Isaiah 9:6 Greek OT: Septuagint**…............................................................................. **οτι παιδιον εγεννηθη ημιν υιος και εδοθη ημιν ου η αρχη εγενηθη επι του ωμου αυτου και καλειται το ονομα αυτου μεγαλης βουλης αγγελος εγω γαρ αξω ειρηνην επι τους αρχοντας ειρηνην και υγιειαν αυτω**…............................................................................. **Isaiah 9:6 Greek OT: Septuagint – Transliterated**…............................................................................. **oti paidion egennēthē ēmin uios kai edothē ēmin ou ē archē egenēthē epi tou ōmou autou kai kaleitai to onoma autou megalēs boulēs angelos egō gar axō eirēnēn epi tous archontas eirēnēn kai ugieian autō*


 
*الماسوريتك * 
*ה**כִּי**-**יֶלֶד 			יֻלַּד**-**לָנוּ**, 			**בֵּן 			נִתַּן**-**לָנוּ**,**וַתְּהִי 			הַמִּשְׂרָה**, 			**עַל**-**שִׁכְמוֹ**; 			**וַיִּקְרָא 			שְׁמוֹ פֶּלֶא יוֹעֵץ**, 			**אֵל**גִּבּוֹר**, 			**אֲבִי**-**עַד**, 			**שַׂר**-**שָׁלוֹם**.* 
*5 			For a child is born unto us, a son is given unto us; and the 			government is upon his shoulder; and his name is called 			Pele-joez-el-gibbor-Abi-ad-sar-shalom;*


 


 
*ﺃﺷﻌﻴﺎء **9:6** Arabic: Smith & Van Dyke**…............................................................................. **لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام**.**…............................................................................. **ישעה **9:6** Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants Only)**…............................................................................. **כי־ילד ילד־לנו בן נתן־לנו ותהי המשרה על־שכמו**ויקרא שמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אביעד שר־שלום׃**…............................................................................. **ישעה **9:6** Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex**…............................................................................. **כִּי־יֶ֣לֶד יֻלַּד־לָ֗נוּ בֵּ֚ן נִתַּן־לָ֔נוּ**וַתְּהִ֥י הַמִּשְׂרָ֖ה עַל־שִׁכְמֹ֑ו וַיִּקְרָ֨א שְׁמֹ֜ו פֶּ֠לֶא יֹועֵץ֙ אֵ֣ל**גִּבֹּ֔ור אֲבִיעַ֖ד שַׂר־שָׁלֹֽום׃**…............................................................................. **ישעה **9:6** Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)**…............................................................................. **כי־ילד ילד־לנו בן נתן־לנו ותהי המשרה על־שכמו**ויקרא שמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אביעד שר־שלום׃**…............................................................................. **ישעה **9:6** Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)**…............................................................................. **כִּי־יֶלֶד יֻלַּד־לָנוּ בֵּן נִתַּן־לָנוּ**וַתְּהִי הַמִּשְׂרָה עַל־שִׁכְמֹו וַיִּקְרָא שְׁמֹו פֶּלֶא יֹועֵץ אֵל גִּבֹּור**אֲבִיעַד שַׂר־שָׁלֹום׃**…............................................................................. **ישעה **9:6** Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex**…............................................................................. **ה כי ילד ילד לנו בן נתן לנו ותהי המשרה על שכמו**ויקרא שמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אבי עד שר שלום**…............................................................................. **ישעה **9:6** Hebrew Bible**…............................................................................. **כי ילד ילד לנו בן נתן לנו ותהי המשרה על שכמו**ויקרא שמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אביעד שר שלום׃*


 
*لاتيني * 
*Vulgate (Latin): Isaiah Chapter 9*
*6 Parvulus enim natus est nobis, et filius datus est nobis, et factus est principatus super  humerum ejus: et vocabitur nomen ejus, Admirabilis, Consiliarius, Deus, Fortis, Pater 10ombre sæculi, Princeps pacis.*





























*ترجمتها الحرفية * 
*(5) Because a child shall be born to us and a son is given to us and the government shall be upon 
 his shoulders and he shall be called wonderful, 10ombre10or, mighty God, everlasting father the prince of peace.*




*KJV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For unto us 					a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government 					shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called 					Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, 					The Prince of Peace.*
*© Info**: - **King 					James Version 1769 Info*

 

 





*NKJV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For unto us 					a Child is born, Unto us a Son is given; And the government will 					be upon His shoulder. And His name will be called Wonderful, 					Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace.*
*© Info**: - **New 					King James Version © 1982 Thomas Nelson*

 

 





*NLT** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For a child 					is born to us, a son is given to us. And the government will 					rest on his shoulders. These will be his royal titles: Wonderful 					Counselor,* Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. * 
*Footnote:
* 					Or *_*Wonderful, 					Counselor.*_
*© Info**: - **New 					Living Translation © 1996 Tyndale Charitable Trust*

 

 





*NIV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For to us a 					child is born, to us a son is given, and the government will be 					on his shoulders. And he will be called Wonderful Counselor,* 					Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace. * 
*Footnote:
* 					Or Wonderful, Counselor*
*© Info**: - **The 					Holy Bible, New International Version© 1973, 1978, 1984 					International Bible Society*

 

 





*ESV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For to us a 					child is born,
to us a son is given;
and the government 					shall be upon* his shoulder,
and his name shall be 					called*
Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God,
Everlasting 					Father, Prince of Peace.*
*Footnotes:
* 					Or *_*is 					called*_*
* 					Or *_*is 					upon*_
*© Info**: - **English 					Standard Version © 2001 Crossway Bibles*

 

 





*RVR** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*Porque 					un niño 10ombre 					nacido, hijo 10ombre 					dado, y el principado sobre su 10ombre; 					y se llamará su nombre Admirable, Consejero, Dios Fuerte, Padre 					Eterno, Príncipe de Paz.*
*© Info**: - **Reina-Valera 					© 1960 Sociedades Bíblicas en América Latina*

 

 





*NASB** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For a child 					will be born to us, a son will be given to us; And the 					government will rest on His shoulders; And His name will be 					called Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Eternal Father, Prince 					of Peace.*
*© Info**: - **New 					American Standard Bible © 1995 Lockman Foundation*

 

 





*RSV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For 					to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government 					will be upon his shoulder, and his name will be called 					“Wonderful Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince 					of Peace.”*
*© Info**: - **Revised 					Standard Version © 1947, 1952. * 

 

 





*ASV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For unto us 					a child is born, unto us a son is given; and the government 					shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called 					Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of 					Peace.*
*© Info**: - **American 					Standard Version 1901 Info*

 

 





*YNG** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For a Child 					hath been born to us, A Son hath been given to us, And the 					princely power is on his shoulder, And He doth call his name 					Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty God, Father of Eternity, Prince of 					Peace.*
*© Info**: - **Robert 					Young Literal Translation 1862, 1887, 1898 Info*

 

 





*DBY** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For unto us 					a child is born, unto us a son is given; and the government 					shall be upon his shoulder; and his name is called Wonderful, 					Counsellor, Mighty God, Father of Eternity, Prince of Peace.*
*© Info**: - **J.N.Darby 					Translation 1890 Info*

 

 





*WEB** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For to us a 					child is born, to us a son is given: and the government shall be 					upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, 					Counselor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of 					Peace.*
*© Info**: - **Noah 					Webster Version 1833 Info*

 

 





*HNV** – Isa 					9:6 -*
*For 					to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government 					shall be on his shoulder: and his name shall be called 					Wonderful, Counselor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of 					Shalom.*




 

*ويتضح ان كل المترجمين ايضا اليهود منهم ترجموها انه مستقبل مبني للمجهول *​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*وايضا بعض القواميس اللغوية*

*(HOT+) (9:5)  כיH3588  ילדH3206  ילדH3205  לנו  בןH1121  נתןH5414  לנו  ותהיH1961  המשׂרהH4951  עלH5921  שׁכמוH7926  ויקראH7121  שׁמוH8034  פלאH6382  יועץH3289  אלH410  גבורH1368  אביעדH5703  שׂרH8269  שׁלום׃H7965  * 
*Strong Hebrew dictionary*

*H3588*
*כּי*
*kı̂y*
*kee*
*A primitive particle (the full form of the prepositional prefix) indicating causal relations of all kinds, antecedent or consequent; (by implication) very widely used as a relative conjugation or adverb; often largely modified by other particles annexed: - and, + (forasmuch, inasmuch, where-) as, assured [-ly], + but, certainly, doubtless, + else, even, + except, for, how, (because, in, so, than) that, + nevertheless, now, rightly, seeing, since, surely, then, therefore, + (al-) though, + till, truly, + until, when, whether, while, who, yea, yet,*
*اي تاكيد حدوث امر في القريب ولذلك ترجم عربي لانه وانجليزي * 
*for*

*H3206*
*ילד*
*yeled*
*yeh'-led*
*From H3205; something born, that is, a lad or offspring: - boy, child, fruit, son, young man (one).*
*ولد مذكر*
*H3205*
*ילד*
*yâlad*
*yaw-lad'*
*A primitive root; to bear young; causatively to beget; medically to act as midwife; specifically to show lineage: - bear, beget, birth ([-day]), born, (make to) bring forth (children, young), bring up, calve, child, come, be delivered (of a child), time of delivery, gender, hatch, labour, (do the office of a) midwife, declare pedigrees, be the son of, (woman in, woman that) travail (-eth, -ing woman).*
*يولد مبني للمجهول * 
*H1121*
*בּן*
*bên*
*bane*
*From H1129; a son (as a builder of the family name), in the widest sense (of literal and figurative relationship, including grandson, subject, nation, quality or condition, etc., (like H1, H251, etc.): -  + afflicted, age, [Ahoh-] [Ammon-] [Hachmon-] [Lev-]ite, [anoint-]ed one, appointed to, (+) arrow, [Assyr-] [Babylon-] [Egypt-] [Grec-]ian, one born, bough, branch, breed, + (young) bullock, + (young) calf, X came up in, child, colt, X common, X corn, daughter, X of first, + firstborn, foal, + very fruitful, + postage, X in, + kid, + lamb, (+) man, meet, + mighty, + nephew, old, (+) people, + rebel, + robber, X servant born, X soldier, son, + spark, + steward, + stranger, X surely, them of, + tumultuous one, + valiant[-est], whelp, worthy, young (one), youth.*
*ابن صغير * 

*H5414*
*נתן*
*nâthan*
*naw-than'*
*A primitive root; to give, used with great latitude of application (put, make, etc.): - add, apply, appoint, a***ibe, assign, X avenge, X be ([healed]), bestow, bring (forth, hither), cast, cause, charge, come, commit consider, count, + cry, deliver (up), direct, distribute do, X doubtless, X without fail, fasten, *****, X get, give (forth, over, up), grant, hang (up), X have, X indeed, lay (unto charge, up), (give) leave, lend, let (out), + lie, lift up, make, + O that, occupy, offer, ordain, pay, perform, place, pour, print, X pull, put (forth), recompense, render, requite, restore, send (out), set (forth), shew, shoot forth (up). + sing, + slander, strike, [sub-] mit, suffer, X surely, X take, thrust, trade, turn, utter, + weep, X willingly, + withdraw, + would (to) God, yield.*
*يعطي مبني للمجهول * 
*H1961*
*היה*
*hâyâh*
*haw-yaw'*
*A primitive root (compare H1933); to exist, that is, be or become, come to pass (always emphatic, and not a mere copula or auxiliary): - beacon, X altogether, be (-come, accomplished, committed, like), break, cause, come (to pass), continue, do, faint, fall, + follow, happen, X have, last, pertain, quit (one-) self, require, X use.*
*اي سيحدث او سيكون وهذا مؤكد في المستقبل مبني للمجهول * 
*H4951*
*משׂרה*
*miśrâh*
*mis-raw'*
*From H8280; empire: - government.*
*رئاسة او قيادة * 

*H5921*
*על*
* ‛al*
*al*
*Properly the same as H5920 used as a preposition (in the singular or plural, often with prefix, or as conjugation with a particle following); above, over, upon, or against (yet always in this last relation with a downward aspect) in a great variety of applications: - above, according to (-ly), after, (as) against, among, and, X as, at, because of, beside (the rest of), between, beyond the time, X both and, by (reason of), X had the charge of, concerning for, in (that), (forth, out) of, (from) (off), (up-) on, over, than, through (-out), to, touching, X with.*

*علي او فوق*
*H7926*
*שׁכם*
*shekem*
*shek-em'*
*From H7925; the neck (between the shoulders) as the place of burdens; figuratively the spur of a hill: - back, X consent, portion, shoulder.*

*كتفيه * 
*H7121*
*קרא*
*qârâ'*
*kaw-raw'*
*A primitive root (rather identical with H7122 through the idea of accosting a person met); to call out to (that is, properly address by name, but used in a wide variety of applications): - bewray [self], that are bidden, call (for, forth, self, upon), cry (unto), (be) famous, guest, invite, mention, (give) name, preach, (make) proclaim (-ation), pronounce, publish, read, renowned, say.*

*يدعي وهو ايضا في المستقبل مبني للمجهول * 
*H8034*
*שׁם*
*shêm*
*shame*
*A primitive word (perhaps rather from H7760 through the idea of definite and conspicuous position; compare H8064); an appellation, as a mark or memorial of individuality; by implication honor, authority, character: -  + base, [in-] fame [-ous], name (-d), renown, report.*
*اي تعريفه * 

*H6382*
*פּלא*
*pele'*
*peh'-leh*
*From H6381; a miracle: - marvellous thing, wonder (-ful, -fully).*

*معجزي او عجيب*
*H3289*
*יעץ*
*yâ‛ats*
*yaw-ats'*
*A primitive root; to advise; reflexively to deliberate or resolve: - advertise, take advice, advise (well), consult, (give take) counsel (-lor), determine, devise, guide, purpose.*

*ناصح او مشير * 
*H410*
*אל*
* ‘êl*
*ale*
*Shortened from H352; strength; as adjective mighty; especially the Almighty (but used also of any deity): - God (god), X goodly, X great, idol, might (-y one), power, strong. Compare names in “-el.”*
*لفظ الجلالة اي الهي او الله الذي هو ايل*

*H1368*
*גּבּר    גּבּור*
*gibbôr  gibbôr*
*ghib-bore', ghib-bore'*
*Intensive from the same as H1397; powerful; by implication warrior, tyrant: - champion, chief, X excel, giant, man, mighty (man, one), strong (man), valiant man.*

*قدير * 
*H5703*
*עד*
* ‛ad*
*ad*
*From H5710; properly a (peremptory) terminus, that is, (by implication) duration, in the sense of perpetuity (substantially as a noun, either with or without a preposition): - eternity, ever (-lasting, -more), old, perpetually, + world without end.*

*ابدي*
*H8269*
*שׂר*
*śar*
*sar*
*From H8323; a head person (of any rank or class): - captain (that had rule), chief (captain), general, governor, keeper, lord, ([-task-]) master, prince (-ipal), ruler, steward.*

*الرئيس * 
*H7965*
*שׁלם    שׁלום*
*shâlôm  shâlôm*
*shaw-lome', shaw-lome'*
*From H7999; safe, that is, (figuratively) well, happy, friendly; also (abstractly) welfare, that is, health, prosperity, peace: -  X do, familiar, X fare, favour, + friend, X greet, (good) health, (X perfect, such as be at) peace (-able, -ably), prosper (-ity, -ous), rest, safe (-ly), salute, welfare, (X all is, be) well, X wholly.*


*سلام*

*وقاموس اخر*

*H3588*
*כּי*
*kı̂y*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) that, for, because, when, as though, as, because that, but, then, certainly, except, surely, since*
*1a) that*
*1a1) yea, indeed*
*1b) when (of time)*
*1b1) when, if, though (with a concessive force)*
*1c) because, since (causal connection)*
*1d) but (after negative)*
*1e) that if, for if, indeed if, for though, but if*
*1f) but rather, but*
*1g) except that*
*1h) only, nevertheless*
*1i) surely*
*1j) that is*
*1k) but if*
*1l) for though*
*1m) forasmuch as, for therefore*
*Part of Speech: conjunction*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive particle*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 976*

*تاكيد في المستقبل ايضا*
*H3206*
*ילד*
*yeled*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) child, son, boy, offspring, youth*
*1a) child, son, boy*
*1b) child, children*
*1c) descendants*
*1d) youth*
*1e) apostate Israelites (figuratively)*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H3205*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 867b*

*ولد*
*H3205*
*ילד*
*yâlad*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) to bear, bring forth, beget, gender, travail*
*1a) (Qal)*
*1a1) to bear, bring forth*
*1a1a) of child birth*
*1a1b) of distress (simile)*
*1a1c) of wicked (behaviour)*
*1a2) to beget*
*1b) (Niphal) to be born*
*1c) (Piel)*
*1c1) to cause or help to bring forth*
*1c2) to assist or tend as a midwife*
*1c3) midwife (participle)*
*1d) (Pual) to be born*
*1e) (Hiphil)*
*1e1) to beget (a child)*
*1e2) to bear (figuratively - of wicked bringing forth iniquity)*
*1f) (Hophal) day of birth, birthday (infinitive)*
*1g) (Hithpael) to declare one’s birth (pedigree)*
*Part of Speech: verb*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 867*

*يولد مبني للمجهول في المستقبل * 
*H1121*
*בּן*
*bên*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) son, grandson, child, member of a group*
*1a) son, male child*
*1b) grandson*
*1c) children (plural - male and female)*
*1d) youth, young men (plural)*
*1e) young (of animals)*
*1f) sons (as characterisation, i.e. sons of injustice [for unrighteous men] or sons of God [for angels])*
*1g) people (of a nation) (plural)*
*1h) of lifeless things, i.e. sparks, stars, arrows (figuratively)*
*1i) a member of a guild, order, class*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H1129*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 254*

*ابن*
*H5414*
*נתן*
*nâthan*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) to give, put, set*
*1a) (Qal)*
*1a1) to give, bestow, grant, permit, a***ibe, employ, devote, consecrate, dedicate, pay wages, sell, exchange, lend, commit, entrust, give over, deliver up, yield produce, occasion, produce, requite to, report, mention, utter, stretch out, extend*
*1a2) to put, set, put on, put upon, set, appoint, assign, designate*
*1a3) to make, constitute*
*1b) (Niphal)*
*1b1) to be given, be bestowed, be provided, be entrusted to, be granted to, be permitted, be issued, be published, be uttered, be assigned*
*1b2) to be set, be put, be made, be inflicted*
*1c) (Hophal)*
*1c1) to be given, be bestowed, be given up, be delivered up*
*1c2) to be put upon*
*Part of Speech: verb*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 1443*

*يعطي مبني للمجهول في المستقبل * 
*H1961*
*היה*
*hâyâh*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) to be, become, come to pass, exist, happen, fall out*
*1a) (Qal)*
*1a1) -----*
*1a1a) to happen, fall out, occur, take place, come about, come to pass*
*1a1b) to come about, come to pass*
*1a2) to come into being, become*
*1a2a) to arise, appear, come*
*1a2b) to become*
*1a2b1) to become*
*1a2b2) to become like*
*1a2b3) to be instituted, be established*
*1a3) to be*
*1a3a) to exist, be in existence*
*1a3b) to abide, remain, continue (with word of place or time)*
*1a3c) to stand, lie, be in, be at, be situated (with word of locality)*
*1a3d) to accompany, be with*
*1b) (Niphal)*
*1b1) to occur, come to pass, be done, be brought about*
*1b2) to be done, be finished, be gone*
*Part of Speech: verb*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root [compare H1933]*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 491*

*سيحدث او يكون او تكون اي في المستقبل*
*H4951*
*משׂרה*
*miśrâh*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) rule, dominion, government*
*Part of Speech: noun feminine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H8280*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 2288a*

*قياده او الرئاسة*
*H5921*
*על*
* ‛al*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) upon, on the ground of, according to, on account of, on behalf of, concerning, beside, in addition to, together with, beyond, above, over, by, on to, towards, to, against (preposition)*
*1a) upon, on the ground of, on the basis of, on account of, because of, therefore, on behalf of, for the sake of, for, with, in spite of, notwithstanding, concerning, in the matter of, as regards*
*1b) above, beyond, over (of excess)*
*1c) above, over (of elevation or pre-eminence)*
*1d) upon, to, over to, unto, in addition to, together with, with (of addition)*
*1e) over (of suspension or extension)*
*1f) by, adjoining, next, at, over, around (of contiguity or proximity)*
*1g) down upon, upon, on, from, up upon, up to, towards, over towards, to, against (with verbs of motion)*
*1h) to (as a dative)*
*2) because that, because, notwithstanding, although (conjunction)*
*Part of Speech: see above in Definition*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: properly, the same as H5920 used as a preposition (in the singular or plural often with prefix, or as conjunction with a particle following)*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 1624p*

*علي*
*H7926*
*שׁכם*
*shekem*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) shoulder, back*
*1a) shoulder, shoulder-blade*
*1b) back (in general)*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H7925*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 2386a*

*كتفه * 
*H7121*
*קרא*
*qârâ'*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) to call, call out, recite, read, cry out, proclaim*
*1a) (Qal)*
*1a1) to call, cry, utter a loud sound*
*1a2) to call unto, cry (for help), call (with name of God)*
*1a3) to proclaim*
*1a4) to read aloud, read (to oneself), read*
*1a5) to summon, invite, call for, call and commission, appoint, call and endow*
*1a6) to call, name, give name to, call by*
*1b) (Niphal)*
*1b1) to call oneself*
*1b2) to be called, be proclaimed, be read aloud, be summoned, be named*
*1c) (Pual) to be called, be named, be called out, be chosen*
*Part of Speech: verb*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root [rather identical with H7122 through the idea of accosting a person met]*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 2063*

*سيدعي مبني للمجهول في المستقبل * 
*H8034*
*שׁם*
*shêm*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) name*
*1a) name*
*1b) reputation, fame, glory*
*1c) the Name (as designation of God)*
*1d) memorial, monument*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive word [perhaps rather from H7760 through the idea of definite and conspicuous position]*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 2405*

*اسم * 
*H6382*
*פּלא*
*pele'*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) wonder, marvel*
*1a) wonder (extraordinary, hard to understand thing)*
*1b) wonder (of God’s acts of judgment and redemption)*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H6381*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 1768a*

*عجيب * 
*H3289*
*יעץ*
*yâ‛ats*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) to advise, consult, give counsel, counsel, purpose, devise, plan*
*1a) (Qal)*
*1a1) to advise, counsel, give counsel, consult*
*1a2) counsellor (participle)*
*1b) (Niphal) to consult together, exchange counsel, deliberate, counsel together*
*1c) (Hithpael) to conspire*
*Part of Speech: verb*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 887*

*ناصح او مشير*
*H410*
*אל*
*'êl*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) god, god-like one, mighty one*
*1a) mighty men, men of rank, mighty heroes*
*1b) angels*
*1c) god, false god, (demons, imaginations)*
*1d) God, the one true God, Jehovah*
*2) mighty things in nature*
*3) strength, power*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: shortened from H352*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 93a*

*الاله او يهوه اي لفظ ايل نفسه*
*H1368*
*גּבּר  /  גּבּור*
*gibbôr*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) strong, mighty (adjective)*
*2) strong man, brave man, mighty man (noun masculine)*
*Part of Speech: see above in Definition*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: intensive from H1396*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 310b*

*قدير قوي جبار * 
*H5703*
*עד*
* ‛ad*
*BDB Definition:*


 *perpetuity, for 	ever, continuing future*
 *1a) ancient (of past time)*
*1b) for ever (of future time)*
*1b1) of continuous existence*
*1c) for ever (of God’s existence)*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H5710*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 1565a*
*ابدي اي استمرارية في المستقبل * 

*H8269*
*שׂר*
*śar*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) prince, ruler, leader, chief, chieftain, official, captain*
*1a) chieftain, leader*
*1b) vassal, noble, official (under king)*
*1c) captain, general, commander (military)*
*1d) chief, head, overseer (of other official classes)*
*1e) heads, princes (of religious office)*
*1f) elders (of representative leaders of people)*
*1g) merchant-princes (of rank and dignity)*
*1h) patron-angel*
*1i) Ruler of rulers (of God)*
*1j) warden*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H8323*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 2295a*

*رئيس او قائد*

*H7965*
*שׁלם  /  שׁלום*
*shâlôm*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) completeness, soundness, welfare, peace*
*1a) completeness (in number)*
*1b) safety, soundness (in body)*
*1c) welfare, health, prosperity*
*1d) peace, quiet, tranquillity, contentment*
*1e) peace, friendship*
*1e1) of human relationships*
*1e2) with God especially in covenant relationship*
*1f) peace (from war)*
*1g) peace (as adjective)*
*Part of Speech: noun masculine*
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H7999*
*Same Word by TWOT Number: 2401a*

*السلام *


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*قاموس ثالث * 


*ילד 
יָלַד ‎ yâlad 
yaw-lad‘ 
A primitive root; to bear young; causatively to beget; medically to act as midwife; specifically to show lineage: - bear, beget, birth ([-day]), born, (make to) bring forth (children, young), bring up, calve, child, come, be delivered (of a child), time of delivery, gender, hatch, labour, (do the office of a) midwife, declare pedigrees, be the son of, (woman in, woman that) travail (-eth, -ing woman).*

*נתן 
נָתַן ‎ nâthan 
naw-than‘ 
A primitive root; to give, used with great latitude of application (put, make, etc.): - add, apply, appoint, a***ibe, assign, X avenge, X be ([healed]), bestow, bring (forth, hither), cast, cause, charge, come, commit consider, count, + cry, deliver (up), direct, distribute do, X doubtless, X without fail, fasten, *****, X get, give (forth, over, up), grant, hang (up), X have, X indeed, lay (unto charge, up), (give) leave, lend, let (out), + lie, lift up, make, + O that, occupy, offer, ordain, pay, perform, place, pour, print, X pull, put (forth), recompense, render, requite, restore, send (out), set (forth), shew, shoot forth (up). + sing, + slander, strike, [sub-] mit, suffer, X surely, X take, thrust, trade, turn, utter, + weep, X willingly, + withdraw, + would (to) God, yield.*

*על 
עַל ‎ ‛al 
al 
Properly the same as 5920 used as a preposition (in the singular or plural, often with prefix, or as conjugation with a particle following); above, over, upon, or against (yet always in this last relation with a downward aspect) in a great variety of applications: - above, according to (-ly), after, (as) against, among, and, X as, at, because of, beside (the rest of), between, beyond the time, X both and, by (reason of), X had the charge of, concerning for, in (that), (forth, out) of, (from) (off), (up-) on, over, than, through (-out), to, touching, X with.*

*بعد كل هذه القواميس نتاكد ان العدد يتكلم عن المستقبل مبني للمجهول * 

*وهو يتماشي مع نبوات كثيره في العهد القديم * 

*اش 7:14  ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.*

*اش 22:21  والبسه ثوبك واشده بمنطقتك واجعل سلطانك في يده فيكون ابا لسكان اورشليم ولبيت يهوذا.*

*اش 22:22  واجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه فيفتح وليس من يغلق ويغلق وليس من يفتح.*

*مز 2:6  اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي*
*مز 2:7  اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب.قال لي انت ابني.انا اليوم ولدتك*
*مز 2:8  اسألني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك واقاصي الارض ملكا لك.*
*مز 2:9  تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد.مثل اناء خزّاف تكسّرهم*
*مز 2:10  فالآن يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا.تأدبوا يا قضاة الارض.*
*مز 2:11  اعبدوا الرب بخوف واهتفوا برعدة.*
*مز 2:12  قبّلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه.طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه*

*مز 110:1  لداود.مزمور.قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.*
*مز 110:2  يرسل الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون.تسلط في وسط اعدائك.*
*مز 110:3  شعبك منتدب في يوم قوتك في زينة مقدسة من رحم الفجر لك طل حداثتك*
*مز 110:4  اقسم الرب ولن يندم.انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق.*

*ار 23:5  ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الارض.*
*ار 23:6  في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا.*

*زك 6:12  وكلمه قائلا.هكذا قال رب الجنود قائلا.هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه ومن مكانه ينبت ويبني هيكل الرب.*
*زك 6:13  فهو يبني هيكل الرب وهو يحمل الجلال ويجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه ويكون كاهنا على كرسيه وتكون مشورة السلام بينهما كليهما.*

*زك 9:9  ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم.هوذا ملكك يأتي اليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان.*
*زك 9:10  واقطع المركبة من افرايم والفرس من اورشليم وتقطع قوس الحرب.ويتكلم بالسلام للامم وسلطانه من البحر الى البحر ومن النهر الى اقاصي الارض.*

*اش 7:14  ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل.*

*قض 13:18  فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب.*

*ار 31:22  حتى متى تطوفين ايتها البنت المرتدة.لان الرب قد خلق شيئا حديثا في الارض.انثى تحيط برجل.*

*اش 28:29  هذا ايضا خرج من قبل رب الجنود.عجيب الرأي عظيم الفهم*

*زك 6:13  فهو يبني هيكل الرب وهو يحمل الجلال ويجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه ويكون كاهنا على كرسيه وتكون مشورة السلام بينهما كليهما.*

*اش 45:24  قال لي انما بالرب البر والقوة.اليه يأتي ويخزى جميع المغتاظين عليه*
*اش 45:25  بالرب يتبرر ويفتخر كل نسل اسرائيل*

*مز 45:3  تقلد سيفك على فخذك ايها الجبار جلالك وبهاءك.*
*مز 45:6  كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.*

*مز 50:1  مزمور.لآساف.اله الآلهة الرب تكلم ودعا الارض من مشرق الشمس الى مغربها.*

*ار 23:5  ها ايام تأتي يقول الرب واقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك وينجح ويجري حقا وعدلا في الارض.*
*ار 23:6  في ايامه يخلص يهوذا ويسكن اسرائيل آمنا وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا.*

*اش 8:18  هانذا والاولاد الذين اعطانيهم الرب آيات وعجائب في اسرائيل من عند رب الجنود الساكن في جبل صهيون*

*اش 53:10  اما الرب فسرّ بان يسحقه بالحزن.ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح.*

*ام 8:23  منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض.*

*اش 11:6  فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف ويربض النمر مع الجدي والعجل والشبل والمسمن معا وصبي صغير يسوقها.*
*اش 11:7  والبقرة والدبة ترعيان.تربض اولادهما معا والاسد كالبقر ياكل تبنا.*
*اش 11:8  ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل ويمد الفطيم يده على حجر الافعوان.*
*اش 11:9  لا يسوؤون ولا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر.*

*اش 53:5  وهو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل آثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا.*

*مز 72:3  تحمل الجبال سلاما للشعب والاكام بالبر.*

*مز 72:7  يشرق في ايامه الصدّيق وكثرة السلام الى ان يضمحل القمر.*

*مز 85:10  الرحمة والحق التقيا.البر والسلام تلاثما.*

*دا 9:24  سبعون اسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة الاثم وليؤتى بالبر الابدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين.*
*دا 9:25  فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم وبنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع واثنان وستون اسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة.*

*مي 5:4  ويقف ويرعى بقدرة الرب بعظمة اسم الرب الهه ويثبتون.لانه الآن يتعظم الى اقاصي الارض.*
*مي 5:5  ويكون هذا سلاما.اذا دخل اشور في ارضنا واذا داس في قصورنا نقيم عليه سبعة رعاة وثمانية من امراء الناس.*

*وايضا العهد الجديد شرحه بعمق وشرح كيفية تنفيز النبوة*

*لو 1:35  فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.*

*لو 2:11  انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلّص هو المسيح الرب.*

*يو 1:14  والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا.*

*يو 3:16  لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.*

*يو 3:17  لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم.*

*رو 8:32  الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لاجلنا اجمعين كيف لا يهبنا ايضا معه كل شيء.*

*1يو 4:10  في هذه هي المحبة ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله بل انه هو احبنا وارسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا*

*1يو 4:11  ايها الاحباء ان كان الله قد احبنا هكذا ينبغي لنا ايضا ان يحب بعضنا بعضا.*

*1يو 4:12  الله لم ينظره احد قط.ان احب بعضنا بعضا فالله يثبت فينا ومحبته قد تكملت فينا.*

*1يو 4:13  بهذا نعرف اننا نثبت فيه وهو فينا انه قد اعطانا من روحه.*

*1يو 4:14  ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد ان الآب قد ارسل الابن مخلّصا للعالم.*


*مت 11:27  كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له.*

*مت 28:18  فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا.دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.*

*1كو 15:25  لانه يجب ان يملك حتى يضع جميع الاعداء تحت قدميه.*

*اف 1:21  فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يسمى ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل ايضا*
*اف 1:22  واخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه واياه جعل راسا فوق كل شيء للكنيسة*

*رؤ 19:16  وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الارباب*


*مت 1:23  هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا*

*1تي 3:16  وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد*


*لو 21:15  لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها.*

*يو 1:16  ومن ملئه نحن جميعا اخذنا.ونعمة فوق نعمة.*

*1كو 1:30  ومنه انتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء.*

*كو 2:3  المذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم.*


*يو 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.*

*يو 1:2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله.*

*اع 20:28  احترزوا اذا لانفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه.*

*رو 9:5  ولهم الآباء ومنهم المسيح حسب الجسد الكائن على الكل الها مباركا الى الابد آمين*

*تي 2:13  منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلّصنا يسوع المسيح*

*عب 1:8  واما عن الابن كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور.قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك.*

*1يو 5:20  ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق والحياة الابدية.*


*عب 2:13  وايضا انا اكون متوكلا عليه.وايضا ها انا والاولاد الذين اعطانيهم الله.*
*عب 2:14  فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس*


*لو 2:14  المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة*

*يو 14:27  سلاما اترك لكم.سلامي اعطيكم.ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا.لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب.*

*اع 10:36  الكلمة التي ارسلها الى بني اسرائيل يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح.هذا هو رب الكل.*

*رو 5:1  فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح*
*رو 5:2  الذي به ايضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالايمان الى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله.*
*رو 5:3  وليس ذلك فقط بل نفتخر ايضا في الضيقات عالمين ان الضيق ينشئ صبرا*
*رو 5:4  والصبر تزكية والتزكية رجاء*
*رو 5:5  والرجاء لا يخزي لان محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا.*
*رو 5:6  لان المسيح اذ كنا بعد ضعفاء مات في الوقت المعيّن لاجل الفجار.*
*رو 5:7  فانه بالجهد يموت احد لاجل بار.ربما لاجل الصالح يجسر احد ايضا ان يموت.*
*رو 5:8  ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا.*
*رو 5:9  فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن متبرّرون الآن بدمه نخلص به من الغضب.*
*رو 5:10  لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته.*

*2كو 5:19  اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة.*

*اف 2:14  لانه هو سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحدا ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط*
*اف 2:15  اي العداوة.مبطلا بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض لكي يخلق الاثنين في نفسه انسانا واحدا جديدا صانعا سلاما*
*اف 2:16  ويصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلا العداوة به.*
*اف 2:17  فجاء وبشركم بسلام انتم البعيدين والقريبين.*
*اف 2:18  لان به لنا كلينا قدوما في روح واحد الى الآب.*

*كو 1:20  وان يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الارض ام ما في السموات.*

*كو 1:21  وانتم الذين كنتم قبلا اجنبيين واعداء في الفكر في الاعمال الشريرة قد صالحكم الآن*

*عب 7:2  الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء.المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام*
*عب 7:3  بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب.لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد.*

*عب 13:20  واله السلام الذي اقام من الاموات راعي الخراف العظيم ربنا يسوع بدم العهد الابدي*


*بعض اقوال الاباء الاولين * 

*Justin Martyr (also Justin the Martyr, Justin of Caesarea, Justin the Philosopher, Latin Iustinus Martyr or Flavius Iustinus) (100–165) was an early Christian apologist and saint * 
*Chapter XXXV.—Other fulfilled prophecies.*

*And how Christ after He was born was to escape the notice of other men until He grew to man’s estate, which also came to pass, hear what was foretold regarding this. There are the following predictions:18341834    These predictions have so little reference to the point Justin intends to make out, that some editors have supposed that a passage has here been lost. Others think the irrelevancy an insufficient ground for such a supposition. [See below, cap. xl.]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


—“Unto us a child is born, and unto us a young man is given, and the government shall be upon His shoulders;”18351835 Isa. ix. 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


which is significant of the power of the cross, for to it, when He was crucified, He applied His shoulders, as shall be more clearly made out in the ensuing discourse.* 
*Volume 1 * 
*وهو شرح العدد ومفهومه * 
*القديس اغناطيوس*
*Chapter III.—The same continued.*
*The prophets also, when they speak as in the person of God, [saying,] “I am God, the first [of beings], and I am also the last,12241224    Literally, “after these things.”  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


and besides Me there is no God,”12251225 Isa. xliv. 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


concerning the Father of the universe, do also speak of our Lord Jesus Christ. “A Son,” they say, has been given to us, on whose shoulder the government is from above; and His name is called the Angel of great counsel, Wonderful, Counsellor, the strong and mighty God.”12261226 Isa. ix. 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


And concerning His incarnation, “Behold, a virgin shall be with Child, and shall bring forth a Son; and they shall call his name Immanuel.”12271227 Isa. vii. 14; Matt. i. 23. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


And concerning the passion, “He was led as a sheep to the slaughter; and as a lamb before her shearers is dumb, I also was an innocent lamb led to be sacrificed.”1228* 
*Volume 1*

*القديس ايرينيئوس*
*Chapter XVI.—Proofs from the apostolic writings, that Jesus Christ was one and the same, the only begotten Son of God, perfect God and perfect man.*
*The beginning of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, the Son of God; as it is written in the prophets.”35813581 Mark i. 1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Knowing one and the same Son of God, Jesus Christ, who was announced by the prophets, who from the fruit of David’s body was Emmanuel, “the messenger of great counsel of the Father;”35823582 Isa. ix. 6 (LXX.).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


through whom God caused the day-spring and the Just One to arise to the house of David, and raised up for him an horn of salvation,* 
*Volume 1*
*وايضا * 
*Chapter XXXIII.—Whosoever confesses that one God is the author of both Testaments, and diligently reads the ******ures in company with the presbyters of the Church, is a true spiritual disciple; and he will rightly understand and interpret all that the prophets have declared respecting Christ and the liberty of the New Testament.*
*I came unto the prophetess, and she bare a son, and His name is called Wonderful, Counsellor, the Mighty God;”43044304 Isa. viii. 3, Isa. ix. 6, Isa. vii. 14. [A confusion of texts.]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


and those [of them] who proclaimed Him as Immanuel, [born] of the Virgin, exhibited the union of the Word of God with His own workmanship, [declaring] that the Word should become flesh, and the Son of God the Son of man* 
*Volume 1*
*القديس اكليمندوس الاسكندري * 
*Chapter V.—All Who Walk According to Truth are Children of God.*
*And in defence of the point to be established, I shall adduce another consideration of the greatest weight. The Spirit calls the Lord Himself a child, thus prophesying by Esaias: “Lo, to us a child has been born, to us a son has been given, on whose own shoulder the government shall be; and His name has been called the Angel of great Counsel.” Who, then, is this infant child? He according to whose image we are made little children. By the same prophet is declared His greatness: “Wonderful, Counsellor, Mighty God, Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace; that He might fulfil His discipline: and of His peace there shall be no end.”10791079 Isa. ix. 6.





O the great God! O the perfect child! The Son in the Father, and the Father in the Son.* 
*Volume 2*

*القديس ترتليان * 
*Chapter X.—Concerning the Passion of Christ, and Its Old Testament Predictions and Adumbrations.*
*who has reigned from that time onward when he overcame the death which ensued from His passion of “the tree.”*
*Similarly, again, Isaiah says: “For a child is born to us, and to us is given a son.”13461346    See Isa. ix. 6.





What novelty is that, unless he is speaking of the “Son” of God?—and one is born to us the beginning of whose government has been made “on His shoulder.”* 
*Volume 3*
*ويقول ايضا*
*Chapter XIX.—Prophecies of the Death of Christ.*
*Likewise Isaiah also says: “For unto us a child is born.”33583358 Isa. ix. 6.





But what is there unusual in this, unless he speaks of the Son of God? “To us is given He whose government is upon His shoulder.”33593359 Isa. ix. 6.





Now, what king is there who bears the ensign of his dominion upon his shoulder, and not rather upon his head as a diadem, or in his hand as a sceptre, or else as a mark in some royal apparel? But the one new King of the new ages, Jesus Christ, carried on His shoulder both the power and the excellence of His new glory, even His cross; so that, according to our former prophecy, He might thenceforth reign from the tree as Lord.* 
*Volume 3*

*القديس كبريانوس*
*21. That in the passion and the sign of the cross is all virtue and power.*
*Before His face shall go the Word, and shall go forth unto the plains according to His steps.”40764076 Hab. iii. 3–5.





In Isaiah also:  “Behold, unto us a child is born, and to us a Son is given, upon whose shoulders shall be government; and His name shall be called the Messenger of a mighty thought.”40774077 Isa. ix. 6.





By this sign of the cross also Amalek was conquered by Jesus through Moses.* 
*Volume 5*
*القديس بطرس الاسكندري*
*Canon V*
*For thus will they be the rather profited, meditating upon the prophet’s words, and saying, “Unto us a child is born, unto us a Son is given; and the government shall be upon His shoulder: and His name shall be called the Messenger of My mighty counsel.”22932293 Isa. ix. 6.





Who, as ye know, when another infant in the sixth month22942294 Luke i. 76, 77.





of his conception had preached before His coming repentance for the remission of sins, was himself also conceived to preach repentance.* 
*Volume 6*

*وغيره الكثير جدا من الاباء * 
*وكلهم يؤكدون نفس المعني * 

*وبعد ان اوضحتها لغويا وايضا مفهوم اليهود وباقي النبوات وشرح السيد المسيح والتلاميذ والاباء كلهم لهذه النبوة فابي حجه ياتي الينا احدهم ويقول انها تتكلم عن الماضي فهي نبوة في الماضي ما قبل اشعياء النبي فهل لهذا اي معني ؟ وباي منطق ؟*

*واخير المعني الروحي من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري*
*آية (6،5) لان كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى و كل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون للحريق مأكلا للنار. لأنه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام.*
*السبب الثاني للفرح أن الأسلحة والحرب بطلت فزمان المسيح زمان سلام والمعني الروحي أن نار الروح القدس ستأكل سلاح الأعداء ورداء الشياطين المخضب بدماء الأبرياء، ويشمل سلام المسيح كل المؤمنين. فرحنا أن عدونا إبليس صار بلا سلاح.*
*كيف يحدث كل هذا؟ من الذي سيجرد إبليس من سلاحه ؟ من هو الذي يعطي سلاماً للعالم كله وفرحاً للمؤمنين ؟ هنا نجد إشعياء وقد تجاوز الرموز والظلام بهذه النبوة وتكلم مباشرة عن ولادة المسيح.*
*يولد لنا ولد = في العبرية يولد بيننا ولأجلنا. والمعني أن الابن يتأنس.*
*نعطي أبنا = هذه مثل الكلمة صار جسداً. الرياسة علي كتفه = المسيح بصليبه الذي حملة علي كتفه ملك علي قلوب كل من آمنوا به.*
*عجيباً = هو فائق الإدراك في نزوله من السماء، في إتضاعه ومحبته للبشر وميلاده البتولي ومعجزاته وقيامته وصعوده وأقواله وتعاليمه، بل بإسمه العجيب صنع تلاميذه معجزات. رئيس السلام = فهو أعظم من ضحي لأجل السلام، فصليبه كان صناعة سلام بين الأرض والسماء وهو وحده القادر أن يضع السلام الداخلي في قلوبنا، هذا السلام لا يستطيع العالم أن ينزعه منا. مشيراً = المسيح هو حكمة الله (1كو 24:1 + كو 2 :3) والمسيح أعلن السر الإلهي للبشر وكشف عن الآب (يو 6:17).*
*إلها قديراً = فهو واحد مع الآب في الجوهر، هو الإله الحق من الإله الحق * 
*أباً أبدياً= المسيح في إلوهيته لم يعلن جبروت الله فقط بل أبوته وحنانه. آب تعني أصل وهي كلمة سريانية، فالإنسان كان يتحرق شوقاً لأصله ولأبيه. وبالمسيح عرفنا محبة الآب الأبدية وبه صرنا أبناء له.*

*آية (7)  لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهآية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من ألان إلى الأبد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا.*
*النمو هو سمة الكنيسة وحياتها بالمسيح في الروح القدس فهو ينميها ويسقيها كل يوم في الأسرار. وغيرة = حب الله لشعبه صنع كل ذلك.*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*النهاردة مع درس لاهوتى جديد لانسان جاهل كالعادة لكى يتعلم ان لا يوجد حرفا خطته ايدى المسلمين المدلسين الا وسيوضع تحت اقدام المسيحين سريعا *
*كل الموضوع انه اقتبس جزء من موقع الكترونى اسمه نت بايبل وترجمه بترجمة طفولية ساذة ولم يكتب اى تعليق او تفسير اخر 
اولا سباين له ان جميع المفسرين مجمتعين على معنى واحد ان ايل جبور (الاله القدير)هو لقب الوهى لا يطلق سوى على يهوه اله اسرائيل
الاسماء السبعة لاله اسرائيل فى العهد القديم حسب الموسوعة اليهودية منها هو ايل جبور
**Other examples of its use with some attribute or epithet are: El 'Elyon ("most high God"), El Shaddai ("God Almighty"), El 'Olam ("everlasting God"), El Ḥai ("living God"), El Ro'i ("God of seeing"), El Elohe Israel ("God, the God of Israel"), El Gibbor ("Hero God").
**الترجمة
امثلة اخرى لاستخدامها _كلمة ايل) مع بعض المصطلحات الاخرى
على سبيل المثال
1-ايل عليون ........الله العلى
2-ايل شداى.....الله تعالى
3-ايل حى.......الله الحى
4-ايل جبور .......الله القدير
انا لم اذكر كل الامثلة انا ذكرت الامثلة المعروفة للجميع
ومن اسماء الله فى العهد القديم ايل جبور اى الله القدير
من سفر اشعياء نفسه 
**تَرْجعُ الْبَقِيَّةُ، بَقِيَّةُ يَعْقُوبَ، إِلَى اللهِ الْقَدِيرِ.*
*وهنا ذكر فى الاصل العبرى الله القدير ايل جبور وهذا يكفى تماما لهدم التخلف الاسلامى القائم على كلام المصاطب دون اى وعى لاهوتى وكتابى محترم
ايل جبور حسب المعاجم
ايل ماذا تعنى
**1) god, god-like one, mighty one*
*a) mighty men, men of rank, mighty heroes*
*b) angels*
*c) god, false god, (demons, imaginations)*
*d) God, the one true God, Jehovah*
*2) mighty things in nature*
*3) strength, power*
*اذن ايل بمفردها تعنى اى اله مزيف من الالهه الوثنية او الاله  الواحد الحقيقى يهوه 
**ايل استخدامت مئات المرات فى العهد القديم للتعبير عن يهوه 
الاضافة الاهم هلى كلمة جبور
وولتاكيد على كلمة ايل صورة من قاموس gesenius lexicon
*




*
*​

​
*تعالى نشوف تركيب ايل جبور يعنى ايه من القواميس ايضا من نفس القاموس السابق*




*اذن الترجمة الحرفية للنص هو يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الاله القدير 
بالاضافة الى الترجمات الانجليزية والفلجاتا والعربى والسريانى*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ناتى للشق التفسيرى 
نبدا اولا بالمفسرين الغربيين 
ادم كلارك
**And his name shall be called - אל גבור  El gibbor, the prevailing or conquering God.*
*The everlasting Father "The Father of the everlasting age" - Or אבי עד Abi ad, the Father of eternity. The Septuagint have μεγαλης βουλης Αγγελος, "the Messenger of the Great Counsel." But instead of אבי אד Abi ad, a MS. of De Rossi has אבעזר Abezer, the helping Father; evidently the corruption of some Jew, who did not like such an evidence in favor of the Christian Messiah*.
*ويسلى*
*that this Hebrew word El is never used in the singular number, of any creature, but only of the almighty God. The father - The father of eternity. Who, though as man he was then unborn, yet was and is from everlasting to everlasting.*
*متى هنرى*
*He is God, the mighty One. Such is the work of the Mediator, that no less power than that of the mighty God could bring it to pass. He is God, one with the Father. As the Prince of Peace, he reconciles us to God; he is the Giver of peace in the heart and conscience; and when his kingdom is fully established, men shall learn war no more. The government shall be upon him; he shall bear the burden of it. Glorious things are spoken of Christ's government. There is no end to the increase of its peace, for the happiness of its subjects shall last for ever. The exact agreement of this prophecy with the doctrine of the New Testament, shows that Jewish prophets and Christian teachers had the same view of the person and salvation of the Messiah. To what earthly king or kingdom can these words apply? Give then, O Lord, to thy people to know thee by every endearing name, and in every glorious character. Give increase of grace in every heart of thy redeemed upon earth.*
*وايضا*
*He shall reign henceforth even for ever; not only throughout all generations of time, but, even when the kingdom shall be delivered up to God even the Father, the glory both of the Redeemer and the redeemed shall continue eternally. [6.] That God himself has undertaken to bring all this about: "The Lord of hosts, who has all power in his hand and all creatures at his beck, shall perform this, shall preserve the throne of David till this prince of peace is settled in it; his zeal shall do it, his jealousy for his own honour, and the truth of his promise, and the good of his church." Note, The heart of God is much upon the advancement of the kingdom of Christ among men, which is very comfortable to all those that wish well to it; the zeal of the Lord of hosts will overcome all opposition*.

*تفاسير اخرى*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible
Gill's Exposition of the Entire Bible
Keil and Delitzsch Biblical Commentary on the Old Testament
Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*التفاسير الشرقية
ابونا انطونيوس فكرى
* * آية (6،5) لان كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى وكل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون  		للحريق مأكلا للنار. لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه  		ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا إلها قديرا أبا أبديا رئيس السلام.*
* 		السبب الثاني للفرح أن الأسلحة والحرب بطلت فزمان المسيح زمان سلام والمعني  		الروحي أن نار الروح القدس ستأكل سلاح الأعداء ورداء الشياطين المخضب بدماء  		الأبرياء، ويشمل سلام المسيح كل المؤمنين. فرحنا أن عدونا إبليس صار بلا  		سلاح.*
* 		كيف يحدث كل هذا؟ من الذي سيجرد إبليس من سلاحه؟ من هو الذي يعطي سلاماً  		للعالم كله وفرحاً للمؤمنين؟ هنا نجد إشعياء وقد تجاوز الرموز والظلام  		بهذه النبوة وتكلم مباشرة عن ولادة المسيح.*
* 		 		يولد لنا ولد  		= في العبرية يولد بيننا ولأجلنا. والمعني أن الابن يتأنس.*
* 		 		نعطي أبنا  		= هذه مثل الكلمة صار جسداً. الرياسة علي كتفه = المسيح بصليبه الذي  		حمله علي كتفه ملك علي قلوب كل من آمنوا به.*
* 		 		عجيباً  		= هو فائق الإدراك في نزوله من السماء، في إتضاعه ومحبته للبشر وميلاده  		البتولي ومعجزاته وقيامته وصعوده وأقواله وتعاليمه، بل بإسمه العجيب صنع  		تلاميذه معجزات. رئيس السلام = فهو أعظم من ضحي لأجل السلام، فصليبه  		كان صناعة سلام بين الأرض والسماء وهو وحده القادر أن يضع السلام الداخلي  		في قلوبنا، هذا السلام لا يستطيع العالم أن ينزعه منا. مشيراً =  		المسيح هو حكمة الله (1كو 24:1 + كو 2:3) والمسيح أعلن السر الإلهي للبشر  		وكشف عن الآب (يو 6:17).*
* 		 		إلها قديراً  		= فهو واحد مع الآب في الجوهر، هو الإله الحق من الإله الحق *
* 		 		أباً أبدياً=  		المسيح في إلوهيته لم يعلن جبروت الله فقط بل أبوته وحنانه. آب تعني أصل  		وهي كلمة سريانية، فالإنسان كان يتحرق شوقاً لأصله ولأبيه. وبالمسيح عرفنا  		محبة الآب الأبدية وبه صرنا أبناء له.*


*ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى*
*[FONT=&quot]أ. "لأنه يولد وُلد وتُعطى ابنًا"، أي يتأنس فيصير ابن الله ابن الإنسان، ويُحسب ولدًا، يحمل طبيعتنا الناسوتية حقيقة في كمال صورتها بغير انفصال عن لاهوته ودون امتزاج أو خلط أو تغير. يُشاركنا حياتنا البشرية ماعدا الخطية ويبقى كما هو "ابن الله"... يقول الرسول: "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضًا كذلك فيهما لكي يُبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس" (عب 3: 14). [/FONT]*
**   	[FONT=&quot] 	صار إنسانًا في جسد خلاصنا، لكي يكون لديه ما يُقدمه عنا خلاصًا لجميعنا.  	[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي[/FONT][168][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ **   	[FONT=&quot] 	من هو هذا الذي يُريدنا أن نشاركه في لحمه ودمه؟ إنه بالتأكيد ابن الله! كيف صار شريكًا لنا إلاَّ باللحم؟ وكيف كسر قيود الموت إلاَّ بموته الجسدي؟ فإن احتمال المسيح للموت أمات الموت. [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]القديس أمبروسيوس[/FONT][169][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ب. "وتكون الرئاسة على كتفه"، فقد ملك على خشبة كقول المرتل، خشبة الصليب التي حملها على كتفه بكونها عرش حبه الإلهي. [/FONT]*
**   	[FONT=&quot] 	تكون الرئاسة على كتفه، إذ دخل مملكته بحمله الصليب. [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]العلامة أوريجانوس[/FONT][170][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ **   	[FONT=&quot] 	هذه تعني قوة الصليب، لأنه استخدم كتفيه عندما صُلب لحمله الصليب. [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]الشهيد يوستين[/FONT][171][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج. "يُدعى اسمه عجيبًا"، لأنه فائق الإدراك؛ أُعطى اسمًا فوق كل اسم لكي تجثو باسمه كل ركبة ممن في السماء وممن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض (في 2: 9-11). [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أدراك التلاميذ والرسل قوة اسم "يسوع"، به كانوا يكرزون، وبه كانوا يشفون مرضى ويخرجون شياطين ويقيمون موتى. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تكشف لنا كتابات العلامة أوريجانوس  	عن اعتزاز الكنيسة الأولى باسم يسوع كسّر قوة يتمسك به المؤمن ليعيش غالبًا ومنتصرًا على الخطية والشيطان وكل قوات الظلمة. فمن كلماته: [باسمه كثيرًا ما تُطرد الشياطين من البشر، خاصة إن رُدد بطريقة سليمة وبكل ثقة. عظيم هو اسم يسوع، الذي له فاعليته حتى إن استخدمه الأشرار أحيانًا. اسم يسوع يشفي المتألمين ذهنيًا، ويطرد أرواح الظلمة، ويهب شفاءً للمرضى[/FONT][172][FONT=&quot]]. كما يعلن عن أن ألقابه تكشف عن نعمة المتعددة الغنيمة، إذ يقول: [بالرغم من أن المسيح واحد في جوهره لكن له ألقاب كثيرة تُشير إلى سلطانه وأعماله، يفهم أنه النعمة والبر والسلام والحياة والحق والكلمة[173][/FONT][FONT=&quot]...].   	[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]د. "مشيرًا"، بكونه "حكمة الله" (1 كو 1: 24)، المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم (1 كو 2: 3). جاءت الترجمة السبعينية "رسول المشورة العظيمة"... ما هي هذه المشورة العظيمة التي أرسله الآب من أجلها؟ اعلان السّر الإلهي للبشر، والكشف عن الآب الذي لا يعرفه إلاَّ الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له.  	[/FONT]*
**   	[FONT=&quot] 	دُعى ابن الله هكذا (رسول المشورة العظيمة) من أجل الأمور التي علمّها خاصة وأنه أعلن للبشر عن الآب، إذ يقول: "أظهرت اسمك للناس" (يو 17: 6)... أعلن اسمه بالكلمات والأعمال. [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[/FONT][174][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ **   	[FONT=&quot] 	ليست معرفة بدون إيمان، ولا إيمان بدون معرفة... الابن هو المعلم الحقيقي عن الآب؛ إننا نؤمن بالابن لكي نعرف الآب، الذي معه أيضًا الابن. مرة أخرى، لكي نعرف الآب يلزمنا أن نؤمن بالابن، إنه ابن الآب. معرفة الآب والابن، بطريقة الغنوسي الحقيقي، إنما هي بلوغ للحق بواسطة الحق... حقًا، قليلون هم الذين يؤمنون ويعرفون. [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]القديس إكليمندس الاسكندري[/FONT][175][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ **   	[FONT=&quot] 	أُرسل الكلمة الإلهي كطبيب للخطاة، وكمعلم للأسرار الإلهية الذين هم أنقياء بلا خطية.  	[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]العلامة أوريجانوس[/FONT][176][FONT=&quot]  	[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ه. "إلهًا قديرًا": إله حق من إله حق، واحد مع الآب في الجوهر، القادر وحده أن يُجدد طبيعتنا بكونه الخالق، والشفيع الذي يقدر وحده أن يكفر عن خطايا العالم كله. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و. "أبًا أبديًا": يلحق اللقب "إله قدير" ب "أب أبدي"، ليعلن أن قدرة السيد المسيح، الإله الحق ليست في إبراز جبروت وعظمة إنما بالحرى في تقديم أبوّة حب فريدة نحو البشرية، خلالها ننعم بقدرة المسيح فينا[/FONT]. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و  	التفاسير الأخرى). [FONT=&quot]أنه الخالق القدير الذي يُعطي ذاته لمؤمنيه كأعضاء جسده وكابناء له فيحملون إمكانياته فيهم. بمعنى آخر في المسيح يسوع تُعلن قدرة الله الغير مدركة مع حبه العملي الفائق، لنقول مع الرسول: "استطيع كل شيء في المسيح يسوع الذي يقويني". [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]ز. "رئيس السلام"، هو ملك السلام (1 تس 5: 33)، الذي يُقدم لنا دمه من أجل مصالحتنا مع الآب، فنحمل سلامًا داخليًا معه (رو 5: 1)، سلامًا مع الله ومع أنفسنا ومع إخوتنا، محطمين سياج العداوة الداخلية والخارجية. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]إنه ابن داود، "رئيس وملك"، لا على مستوى الأرض والزمن، وإنما لكي يملك أبديًا على كرسي داود أبيه (لو 1: 32-33) على مستوى القلب الداخلي والأبدية، ليس لمملكته ولا لسلامه حدود [7].  	[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يملك بالحق والبر، إذ يخفينا فيه فنصير سالكين بالحق، حاملين بره. أما علة ذلك فهي "غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا"، يغير على البشرية بكونه العريس السماوي المتحد بعروسه.        [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في اختصار يعلن إشعياء النبي عن هذا المولود العجيب القدير، الذي لا يخلص آحاز من مقاومة أعدائه إنما يُقيم مملكة جديدة أساسها كرسي داود، مملكة سلام حقيقي يمتد إلى الشعوب والأمم ولا يكون لسلامه نهاية [7]، إذ يهبنا ذاته سرّ سلام أبدي. [/FONT]*
**   	[FONT=&quot] 	أنظروا لقد أُعطى لنا ابن الله. [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]بعد قليل يقول: "وللسلام لا نهاية" [7].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للرومان حدود (نهاية) أما مملكة ابن الله فبلا حدود. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فارس ومادي لهما حدود، وأما الابن فليس له حدود. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول بعد ذلك: "على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته..."، القديسة العذراء هي من نسل داود. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي[/FONT][177][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT] 	*​


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*تفسير ناشد حنا
**فى (ص7) عندما قال إشعياء لآحاز لا تخف فإن هذا الذى تخشاه لن يكون. أعطاه الضمان فقال «يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية. ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً وتدعوا اسمه عمانوئيل» (ص7: 14) هذا هو المخلص الذى ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. وهنا فى (ص9) عندما يتكلم النبى عن كسر نير ثقل الأعداء يقول لهم أن الأعداء سيكسّرهم الرب سواء أكانوا الأشورى فى ذلك الوقت أو الأشورى فى المستقبل. سيكسرهم على يدى هذا المولود «لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابناً». نجد هنا شيئين: 1- «يولد لنا ولد». المولود من العذراء هو مخلص العالم كما قال الملاك للرعاة «إنه وُلد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب» (لو2: 11). 2- «ونًعطى ابناً». هذا الابن هو ابن الله المُرسل من الآب عطية الله لنا. «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل (أعطى) ابنه الوحيد...» (يو3: 16). ففى الأمر الأول نرى الناسوت، وفى الأمر الثانى نرى اللاهوت «فى هذا هى المحبة ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله بل أنه هو أحبنا وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (1يو4: 10). ونجد هذين الأمرين معاً فى غلاطية 4: 4 حيث نقرأ «ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة...» وهنا نجد لاهوته أولاً «ابن الله الذى أرسله» ثم ناسوته «مولوداً من امرأة..» هذه لمحة من شخصه العجيب عطية الله لنا، العطية التى لا يُعبر عنها التى تفرّح قلوبنا وتبهج نفوسنا. وتكون الرياسة على كتفه: الرياسة هنا معناها الحكم. كل الرياسة بالطبع، فإن كان هو ابن الله الآتى إلينا فهل يوجد رئيس غيره؟ حاشا. فهو الرئيس فى كل مجال. «حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم» (مت18: 20) وحيث هو موجود فهو الرئيس وحده ولا سواه بدون شك. • يقول الرسول بطرس «هذا رفعّه الله بيمينه رئيساً ومخلصاً..» (أع5: 31). • وأيضاً «رئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذى أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك» (أع3: 15). • وأيضاً «رئيس الرعاة» (1بط5: 4). ويقول الرسول بولس «رئيس خلاصهم» (عب2: 10). وأيضاً «لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات يسوع ابن الله» (عب4: 1). • وأيضاً «ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع» (عب12: 2). • وأيضاً «رئيس ملوك الأرض» (رؤ1: 5). وهنا يقول النبى عنه «رئيس السلام» (إش9: 6). «لكى يكون هو متقدماً فى كل شئ» (كو1: 18). وعندما يملك سيحل السلام على كل الأرض ويكون هو رئيس السلام. قرأت ملاحظة جميلة لأحد الشراح على قوله وتكون الرياسة على كتفه. قال أن الراعى الرب يسوع عندما وجد خروفه الضال، مكتوب فى لوقا 15: 5، 6 «وإذا وجده يضعه على منكبيه (كتفيه) فرحاً ويأتى إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم افرحوا معى». فالرب له المجد يحمل الرياسة والحكم، وكل الأشياء على كتفه أى كتف واحدة، لكن الخروف الذى وُجد (الخاطئ التائب الراجع إلى الرب) يضعه على منكبيه أى كتفيه وليس كتف واحدة لأنه عزيز وغال على قلبه. «ويدعى اسمه عجيباً»، هل يوجد أعجب من اسم الرب؟ إنه عجيب لا يستطيع العقل البشرى أن يدركه. سأل منوح قديماً «ما اسمك حتى إذا جاء كلامك نكرمك؟ فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسأل عن اسمى وهو عجيب» (قض13: 17، 18). يقول المسيح له المجد «كل شئ قد دُفع إلىّ من أبى وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب. ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له» (مت11: 27). «وتدعو اسمه«يسوع» لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم» (مت1: 21) أصل الاسم «ياه سوع» أى «الله المخلص» الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد. سر عجيب، سر شخصه عجيب، واسمه عجيب وعمله عجيب. هو العظيم بهذا المقدار «الذى لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله لكنه أخلى نفسه وإذ وُجد فى الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب». الناس عثروا فيه. صار لهم حجر صدمة وصخرة عثرة. اليهود قالوا عنه «لا صورة له ولا جمال ولا منظر فنشتهيه» لأنهم كانوا يريدون شخصية عظيمة فى العالم، ملكاً يخلصهم من الاستعمار الرومانى ويملك عليهم قبل الأوان، فلم يعرفوه. والجميع احتقروه لاتضاعه مع أنه افتقر وهو غنى لكى نستغنى نحن بفقره. لكن شكراً لله لأننا نحن المؤمنين عرفناه كمن هو «أبرع جمالاً من بنى البشر» الذى وجدنا فيه خلاصنا وكل كفايتنا. أى اسم نظير اسمه الكريم «اسمك دهن مهراق». «إلى اسمك وإلى ذكرك شهوة النفس» (إش26: 8). «اسم الرب برج حصين يركض إله الصديق ويتمنع». وهو الاسم الذى يعطى الخلاص لكل من يؤمن به «كل من يؤمن به ينال باسمه غفران الخطايا» (أع10: 43). «ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أُعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص» (أع4: 12). وهو الاسم الذى «من أجله غُفرت لنا الخطايا» (1يو2: 12)، ومن أجله «يرد نفسى يهدينى إلى سُبل البر» (مز23: 3). وهو الاسم المكتوب عنه «إن سألتم شيئاً باسمى فإنى أفعله» (يو14: 14) وهو الاسم الذى إليه نجتمع فيكون فى وسطنا. وأمامه شبع سرور وفى يمينه نعم إلى الأبد. ويعوزنا الوقت إن أردنا أن نتكلم عن اسمه العجيب المقتدر الذى بواسطته هزم داود جليات الجبار، وبواسطته شفى بطرس الأعرج منذ ولادته. واسم الرب كناية عن شخصه. «مشيراً» هو المكتوب عنه «لى المشورة والرأى أنا الفهم لى القدرة» (أم8: 14). ويقول عنه الرسول بولس «يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه. ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء». لأن «من عرف فكر الرب أو صار له مشيراً؟» (رو11: 33، 34). «ألهاً قديراً» فى الأصل «الله القدير». هو الذى تحنن على الجموع فشفى مرضاهم وأشبع خمسة آلف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد من خمسة أرغفة وسمكتين (مت14: 14- 21). «جاء إليه جموع كثيرة منهم عرج وعمى وخرس وشل وآخرون كثيرون وطرحوهم عند قدمى يسوع فشفاهم، حتى تعجب الجموع إذ رأوا الخرس يتكلمون والشُل يصحّون والعرج يمشون والعمى يبصرون» (مت15: 30، 31). كان فى السفينة مع تلاميذه وكان نائماً كانسان، «..وإذا اضطراب عظيم قد حدث فى البحر حتى غطّت الأمواج السفينة فتقدم تلاميذه وأيقظوه قائلين يا سيد نجنّا فإننا نهلك... فقام وانتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هدوء عظيم» (مت8: 23-27) يقول يوحنا فى إنجيله «وأشياء أُخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع إن كُتبت واحدة واحدة فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة» (يو21: 25). «أباً أبدياً». فى الأصل «أبا الأبدية» أى أبا كل الدهور الذى يجمع كل شئ فى السماء وفى الأرض فى شخصه. «رئيس السلام». عندما وُلد هتفت الملائكة «المجد لله فى الأعالى وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة» (لو2: 14). ويقول عنه الرسول بولس «الكائن على الكل إلهاً مباركاً (الله المبارك حسب الأصل) إلى الأبد آمين» (رو9: 5). ويقول عنه الرسول يوحنا «ونحن نعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن فى الحق فى ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق (الله الحقيقى) والحياة الأبدية» (1يو5: 20). يأتى الوحى هنا ببعض صفات شخصه لكى يصل إلى صفته كمن سيبيد الأعداء ويملك ملك البر والسلام.*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*الانبا غورغوريوس اسقف البحث العلمى المتنيح فى كتابة الاهوت العقيدى




*


----------



## مني نجيب (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة
في كتاب طبيعة المسيح يقول البابا شنودة لان الله لامحدود فيجب ان يكون الفداء لامحدود
هل الله اللامحدود ورحمته الواسعه لاتحتوي المحدوخ
وكيف يدخل اللامحدود وهو ابن الله في الجسد المحدود


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*تعالوا بقة نشوف اعتراضات المسلم البسيط الجاهل
بيقول
*


> كالمعتاد نأتى للنصارى بالإجابة من مراجعهم لعلهم يستمعون للحق
> 
> ننطلق معا إلى نفس الموقع حيث نجد تعليقات و شروح على الترجمة
> و نكتفى بالنقل و نترك لكم التعليق
> ...


*ياسلام على المصادر يا سلام تصدق انا كنت هعيط يا واد من المصادر
ايه يا واد الحلاوة دى دا انا مش ملاحق على المصادر
من قواميس وترجمات واقوال اباء وتفاسير لاهوتين شرقين وغربين
دا انت علامة يا حلو انت يا حلو
انتوا عارفين ايه المصادر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المصدر هو
هو
مش قادر انطقها
هو
هقوله وخلاص
نت بايبل
اوعى حد يضحك بس استنوا حتى نت بايبل بيقول عليك انت راجل ولا مؤاخذة نص كم جاهل 
تعالوا نشوف نت بايبل قال ايه تعليقا على النص
**This title must not be taken in an anachronistic Trinitarian sense. (To do so would be theologically problematic, for the “Son” is the messianic king and is distinct in his person from God the “Father.”) Rather, in its original context the title pictures the king as the protector of his people. For a similar use of “father” see Isa 22:21 and Job 29:16. This figurative, idiomatic use of “father” is not limited to the Bible. In a Phoenician ins c r i p t ion (ca. 850-800 b.c.) the ruler Kilamuwa declares: “To some I was a father, to others I was a mother.” In another in s c r i p t ion (ca. 800 b.c.) the ruler Azitawadda boasts that the god Baal made him “a father and a mother” to his people. (See ANET 499-500.) The use of “everlasting” might suggest the deity of the king (as the one who has total control over eternity), but Isaiah and his audience may have understood the term as royal hyperbole emphasizing the king’s long reign or enduring dynasty (for examples of such hyperbolic language used of the Davidic king, see 1 Kgs 1:31; Pss 21:4-6; 61:6-7; 72:5, 17). The New Testament indicates that the hyperbolic language (as in the case of the title “Mighty God”) is literally realized in the ultimate fulfillment of the prophecy, for Jesus will rule eternally*.
*مقطع نت بايبل بيتكلم عن الملك المسيانى الابدى ملك الابن يسوع المسيح
ونفس المطقع قال انه 
**(as in the case of the title “Mighty God”)
الله القدير 
تعالى نشوف الحاج الساك بيقول ايه
*


> المفسرين لهم قولين فى تفسير اللقب (إيل جيبور أى إلها قديرا ).
> عدد من المفسرين يتمسك بالقول بأن اللقب يعنى أن الملك هو ممثل الإله فى أرض المعركة و أن الله يقويه بصورة غير طبيعية .
> و هم يقولون أن الفهم السابق يبدو أكثر احتمالا فى السياق الأصلى للنبوءة .
> و هم يقترحون أننا بعد قراءة العهد الجديد من الممكن أن ننظر إلى النص باعتباره دليلا على ألوهية الملك لكن من الصعب أن يكون أشعياء أو المستمعون إليه فهموا النص بتلك الطريقة الغريبة .
> المزمور 45 عدد 6 يلقب الملك الداودى بإله لأنه حكم و قاتل كممثل الله على الأرض .


*حد لاقى ان تعليق نت بايبل بينقى ان المعنى انه هو نفسه الاله القدير 
النص كاملا
* (*gibbor) is probably an attributive adjective (“mighty God”), though one might translate “God is a warrior” or “God is mighty.” Scholars have interpreted this title is two ways. A number of them have argued that the title portrays the king as God’s representative on the battlefield, whom God empowers in a supernatural way (see J. H. Hayes and S. A. Irvine, Isaiah, 181-82). They contend that this sense seems more likely in the original context of the prophecy. They would suggest that having read the NT, we might in retrospect interpret this title as indicating the coming king’s deity, but it is unlikely that Isaiah or his audience would have understood the title in such a bold way. Ps 45:6 addresses the Davidic king as “God” because he ruled and fought as God’s representative on earth. Ancient Near Eastern art and literature picture gods training kings for battle, bestowing special weapons, and intervening in battle. According to Egyptian propaganda, the Hittites de***ibed Rameses II as follows: “No man is he who is among us, It is Seth great-of-strength, Baal in person; Not deeds of man are these his doings, They are of one who is unique” (See Miriam Lichtheim, Ancient Egyptian Literature, 2:67). According to proponents of this view, Isa 9:6 probably envisions a similar kind of response when friends and foes alike look at the Davidic king in full battle regalia. When the king’s enemies oppose him on the battlefield, they are, as it were, fighting against God himself. The other option is to regard this title as a reference to God, confronting Isaiah’s readers with the divinity of this promised “child.” The use of this same title that clearly refers to God in a later passage (Isa 10:21) supports this interpretation. Other passages depict Yahweh as the great God and great warrior (Deut 10:17; Jer. 32:18). Although this connection of a child who is born with deity is unparalleled in any earlier biblical texts, Isaiah’s use of this title to make this connection represents Isaiah’s attempt (at God’s behest) to advance Israel in their understanding of the ideal Davidic king for whom they long.*
*بعد ان ذكر الاراء 
هزودك من نفس المرجع الفظيع اللى بتعتمد عليه
*“*one calls.” However, some have suggested that one to three of the titles that follow refer to God, not the king. For example, the traditional punctuation of the Hebrew text suggests the translation, “and the Extraordinary Strategist, the Mighty God calls his name, ‘Everlasting Father, Prince of Peace*.’”

*Here it probably refers to the king’s ability to devise military strategy, as suggested by the context (cf. vv. 3-4 and the following title אֵל גִּבּוֹר, ’el gibor). In Isa 11:2 (also a de******ion of this king) עֵצָה (’etsah) is linked with גְּבוּרָה (gÿvurah, the latter being typically used of military might, cf. BDB 150 s.v.). Note also עֵצָה וּגְבוּרָה לַמִּלְחָמָה in Isa 36:5. פֶּלֶא (pele’) is typically used of God (cf. however Lam 1:9). Does this suggest the deity of the messianic ruler? The NT certainly teaches he is God, but did Isaiah necessarily have this in mind over 700 years before his birth? Since Isa 11:2 points out that this king will receive the spirit of the Lord, which will enable him to counsel, it is possible to argue that the king’s counsel is “extraordinary” because it finds its source in the divine spirit. Thus this title does not necessarily suggest that the ruler is deity*.
*يعنى المرجع ان سميناه مرجع يعنى بيؤكد على ان الترجمة هو الله القدير وبيقول ان نت بايبل يعلم انه هو الله*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*فالمرجع الفظيع الجبار نت بايبل اكد فى تعليقه ان ايل جبور اى الله القدير
**The NT certainly teaches he is God
والتعليق اللى كتبه ملوش علاقة اصلا بالمقطع اللى بيتكلم عن الملك المسيانى 
*


> و هم يقترحون أننا بعد قراءة العهد الجديد من الممكن أن ننظر إلى النص باعتباره دليلا على ألوهية الملك لكن من الصعب أن يكون أشعياء أو المستمعون إليه فهموا النص بتلك الطريقة الغريبة .


*فى حين ان تعليق موقع نت بايبل قال*
*but did Isaiah necessarily have this in mind over 700 years before his birth? Since Isa 11:2 points out that this king will receive the spirit of the Lord, which will enable him to counsel, it is possible to argue that the king’s counsel is “extraordinary” because it finds its source in the divine spirit. Thus this title does not necessarily suggest that the ruler is deity

*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> و الآن نضع بمشيئة الله بعض التوضيحات للرأى الأول
> 
> أولا أن كلمة إله استخدمت فى العهد القديم لغير الله تعالى
> 
> ...


*شوفت كتبت دليل ادانتك بنفسك
هل هناك اخر اطلق عليه ايل غير الله القدير
الاجابة نعم
ولكن السؤال هل هناك اى ايل اطلق عليه القدير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا انت هتشوف ايام سودا
يلا يا كتمنش ورينى اى اله اطلق عليه ايل وقيل عنه ان ايل جبور
غير يهوه اله اسرائيل
تعالى نيجى للمزمور اللى اتكلم عنه
المزمور بيقول ايه
انا مش حطت تفسير واحد انا هحطت النص ذاته فقط
**1 اَللهُ قَائِمٌ فِي مَجْمَعِ اللهِ. فِي وَسْطِ الآلِهَةِ يَقْضِي:*
*2 «حَتَّى مَتَى تَقْضُونَ جَوْرًا وَتَرْفَعُونَ وُجُوهَ الأَشْرَارِ؟ سِلاَهْ.*
*3 اِقْضُوا لِلذَّلِيلِ وَلِلْيَتِيمِ. أَنْصِفُوا الْمِسْكِينَ وَالْبَائِسَ.*
*4 نَجُّوا الْمِسْكِينَ وَالْفَقِيرَ. مِنْ يَدِ الأَشْرَارِ أَنْقِذُوا.*
*5 «لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. فِي الظُّلْمَةِ يَتَمَشَّوْنَ. تَتَزَعْزَعُ كُلُّ أُسُسِ الأَرْضِ.*
*6 أَنَا قُلْتُ: إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَبَنُو الْعَلِيِّ كُلُّكُمْ.*
*7 لكِنْ مِثْلَ النَّاسِ تَمُوتُونَ وَكَأَحَدِ الرُّؤَسَاءِ تَسْقُطُونَ».*
*8 قُمْ يَا اَللهُ. دِنِ الأَرْضَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تَمْتَلِكُ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ.*
*عبريا الله اتت الوهيم قائم فى مجمع الله ايل فى وسط الالهه الوهيم
النص بيتكلم عن القضاة والله قائم فى وسطهم يحكمون بكلمته لكنهم بشر مائتين غير ابديين وتبقى الدينونة لله الابدى فقط
فما علاقة القضاة البشر القاضين بكلمة الله بنبوة اشعياء  عن ميلاد الاله القدير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ايل جبور
انه التهجيص الاسلامى 
العته التانى
*


> و فى العهد القديم يقول الرب لموسي عليه السلام عن هارون عليه السلام
> "وهو يكون لك فماً وأنت تكون له إلهاً" (سفر الخروج، 4: 16، 17).
> 
> و أيضا
> " فقال الرب لموسى انظر، أنا جاعلك إلهاً لفرعون. وهارون أخوك يكون نبيك" (سفر الخروج، 7: 1).


*عته اكتر من الله قبليه
النص بيقول
** فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْظُرْ! أَنَا جَعَلْتُكَ إِلهًا لِفِرْعَوْنَ. وَهَارُونُ أَخُوكَ يَكُونُ نَبِيَّكَ.*
*فى الترجمة الانجليزية اوضح وفى العبرى اوضح واوضح
نوضع بقة الوضوح للاطفال الصغنين*
*Then the LORD said to Moses, "See, I make you as God to Pharaoh, and your brother Aaron shall be your prophet.*
*الترجمة الحرفية جعلتك كالوهيم لفرعون *


*بالمثل فى خروج 4
**وهو يكلم الشعب عنك. وهو يكون لك فما وانت تكون له الها.*
*هارون كفم لموسى وموسى كالوهيم لفرعون
الترجمة الانجليزية*
"*Moreover, he shall speak for you to the people; and he will be as a mouth for you and you will be as God to him*

*וְדִבֶּר־הוּא לְךָ אֶל־הָעָם וְהָיָה הוּא יִֽהְיֶה־לְּךָ לְפֶה וְאַתָּה  תִּֽהְיֶה־לֹּו לֵֽאלֹהִֽים׃*
*الحرف الملون بالازرق معناه as او بالعربية ك 
الترجمة الحرفية هارون كفم لك وانت كالوهيم*
*المعنى الواضح
موسى ليس هو الوهيم
لكن موسى اعطاه الاله ان يكون كالوهيم امام فرعون فيتكلم بكلام الوهيم امامه 
لم يدعى موسى بايل جبور الله القدير 
لكن موسى اخذ سلطان ان يكون بمثابة الوهيم امام فرعون
ولم يدعى بايل او بايلوه لان هذا اللقلب ان اطلق على احدا غير الاله الحق فهو اله مزيف 
وموسى ليس الها مزيفا موسى جعله الرب كالوهيم امام فرعون اى سيتكلم بنفس كلام الوهيم امامه
راجع تفسير كلارك هتلاقى الكلام دا
**I have made thee a god - At thy word every plague shall come, and at thy command each shall be removed. Thus Moses must have appeared as a god to Pharaoh.*
*Shall be thy prophet - Shall receive the word from thy mouth, and communicate it to the Egyptian king*
*وايضا من موقع نت بايبل مرجعك العظيم*
*The word “like” is added for clarity, making explicit the implied comparison in the statement “I have made you God to Pharaoh.” The word אֱלֹהִים (’elohim) is used a few times in the Bible for humans (e.g., Pss 45:6; 82:1), and always clearly in the sense of a subordinate to GOD – they are his representatives on earth. The explanation here goes back to 4:16. If Moses is like God in that Aaron is his prophet, then Moses is certainly like God to Pharaoh. Only Moses, then, is able to speak to Pharaoh with such authority, giving him commands*.


*
The phrase “as if” is supplied for clarity. The word “you” represents the Hebrew independent pronoun, which makes the subject emphatic.* *sn Moses will be like God to Aaron, giving him the words to say, inspiring him as God would inspire a prophet. The whole process had now been removed one step. Instead of God speaking to Moses and Moses telling the people, Aaron would be the speaker for a while. But God was still going to work through Moses.*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*نكمل مع هذا المسكين المغفل لوضعه فى حجمه الحقيقى فى صفوف الجهلة 
*


> و عموما فكلمة إلها قديرا فى النبوءة لبيست سوي اسم أو لقب
> و قد يترجم اللقب ( إيل جيبور ) إلى ( الله هو القادر ) كما يتضح من نفس التعليق من نفس الموقع السابق
> 
> 
> ...


*القاموس اللى قال كدا لو سمحت علشان نشوف بنفسنا 
كلامك بالصلاة على النبى تلمه وتروح تاجر بيه عجلة ولا توك توك تنزل تتمشى بيه
دليلى انا ان ايل جبور يعنى الله القدير
*




*فتحنا القواميس لاقينا كلمة ايل جبور لقب الوهى يطلق فقط على اله اسرائيل والموسوعة اليهودية ذكرته ذمن اسماء الاله*


> و كثير من الأسماء فى اللغة العبرية تضم فيها اسم الله و صفاته دون أن يكون حاملوا تلك الأسماء آلهة بأى صورة من الصور
> 
> نقلا من قاموس الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


*بص يا ابنى كان زمان وانا باخد درس فيزيا لما كنت بغلط وبستفز الاستاذ فى حاجة كان بيقولى كلمة مشهورة اوى
كان بيقولى انت عارف انا عايز اتف فى وشك 
انا دلوقتى عديت كل المصطلحات فى دماخى ومش لاقى كلمة تعبر عن ما بداخلى تجاهك غير دى انت لازم يتف فى وشك 
نكمل قبل منديله زى ماستاذ الفيزيا كان بيعمل على فكرة مثال واحد يكفى لتوصيل فكرتك الهبلة بلاش توهم الناس بالهبل دا قول فكرتك واحنا هنحطهالك ونرميها فى الزبالة حالا 
*


> فتخيلوا مثلا لو كان اسم المسيح
> أبياهو
> بمعنى أبى هو يهوه
> أو ميخائيل
> ...


*تعالوا بقة نشوف العته اللى بيقوله
اولا جبت من انى داهية اخر جملة ونفس الشئ طبعا ينطبق على ايل جيبور او الها قديرا تتطلق على غير الله
انت مطالب يا جاهل بالدليل اللغوى فى المراجع والقواميس العبرية 
والا لاشرحنك تشريحا
وانا هختار اسم تانى خالص اشترك فيه يسوع مع يشوع 
الاتنين يعنى يهوه خلص فهل معنى هذا ان يشوع هو يهوه؟؟
الاجابة لا يشوع سمى باسم الرب وتحديدا عملا الهيا  يخص الرب وهو الخلاص
فهل كل من يسمى باسم الرب هو الرب؟؟؟؟؟
اما يسوع قيل عنه لانه سيخلص شعبه من خطاياهم فالاسم مرتبط بعمله 
يهوه شع تساوى يهوه يخلص
تبقى سنة زرقا ان ناخد كل اسم عبرانى دعى باسم الرب لان معظم اسماء الشعب العبرانى لها علاقة بالرب ونمشى بالتخلف والعته دا
وسفر التكوين يذكر هذة الحقيقة مبكرا
**وَلِشِيثَ أَيْضًا وُلِدَ ابْنٌ فَدَعَا اسْمَهُ أَنُوشَ. حِينَئِذٍ ابْتُدِئَ أَنْ يُدْعَى بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ.*
*فاى شخص فى اسرائيل يمكن ان يسميه اهله نسبة لالههم يهوه القدير وتتطول القائمة على اسماء العبرانين نسبة لالههم 
لكن فى نفس الوقت هل اتخذ اى عبرانى اسم من اسماء الله اوطلقها على نفسه
هل رائيت فى تاريخ الشعب العبرانى واحد سموه يهوه؟؟
واحد سموه ايل شداى؟؟
واحد سموه الوهيم؟؟؟
واحد سموه يهوه ظباؤوت؟؟
واحد سموه اهيه اشير اهيه؟؟
واحد سموه ايل عليون؟؟؟
واحد سموه ايل جبور؟؟
واحد سموه ادوناى؟؟؟؟
الاجابة ايها الطفل المعوق
لا يمكن اطلاق لفظ الوهى على اى شخص عبرانى مهما كان 
العبرانين سموا انفسهم نسبة لالههم يهوه واسماؤه ملحقا بكلمة تعبر عنه ولا يسموا انفسهم باسم يهوه او اىلقب الوهى ذاته 
تعالى بقة للكوارث والمصايب اللى انت وقعت فيها
النص بيقول ايه
**6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.*
*7 لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.*

*For to us a child is born, to us a son is given: and the government shall be on his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.*
*الاول انا اثبتلك من نفس سفر اشعياء ان ايل جبور هو لقب الوهى دعى به اله سرائيل وايضا فى سفر التكوين
*
*الله القدير
**وَلَمَّا كَانَ أَبْرَامُ ابْنَ تِسْعٍ وَتِسْعِينَ سَنَةً ظَهَرَ الرَّبُّ لأَبْرَامَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. سِرْ أَمَامِي وَكُنْ كَامِلاً،
**وَاللهُ الْقَدِيرُ يُبَارِكُكَ، وَيَجْعَلُكَ مُثْمِرًا، وَيُكَثِّرُكَ فَتَكُونُ جُمْهُورًا مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ.
** وَقَالَ لَهُ اللهُ: «أَنَا اللهُ الْقَدِيرُ. أَثْمِرْ وَاكْثُرْ. أُمَّةٌ وَجَمَاعَةُ أُمَمٍ تَكُونُ مِنْكَ، وَمُلُوكٌ سَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْ صُلْبِكَ.
**وَاللهُ الْقَدِيرُ يُعْطِيكُمْ رَحْمَةً أَمَامَ الرَّجُلِ حَتَّى يُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ أَخَاكُمُ الآخَرَ وَبَنْيَامِينَ. وَأَنَا إِذَا عَدِمْتُ الأَوْلاَدَ عَدِمْتُهُمْ».



من هو اسمه الله القدير؟؟؟
هو يهوه ولا غيره
اى اسم منتمى ليهوه يسمى بيه العبرانين يكون ملحقا بعمل الهى خاص بيهوه يهوه سمع يهوه خلص يهوه يزيد يهوه هو الرب محارب الله قوة الله .......الخ
لكن لا يتجرا احد ويسمى نفسه بالقاب يهوه نفسه
وعليك اثبات ذلك كتابيا ان هناك شخص دعى اسمه باى اسم الوهى من اسماء الاله فى العهد القديم
من موقع للعبرية بالاضافة الى الموسوعة اليهودية الىل تم عرضها وان اسم ايل جبور اسم الوهى بحت

*

*The Mighty God






* *
* *

El Gibbor.
The Mighty God. Picture of God as a Warrior and Champion (Isa. 9:6). 
Gibbor means strong or mighty* 
*http://www.hebrew4christians.com/Names_of_G-d/El/el.html*

*فالى متى ايها الطفل المعوق تظل تمارس الهبل الرسمى على عقول البسطاء 
المطلوب منك ان تورد لنا ان هناك عبرانى دعى اسمه باسم الوهى من اسماء الاله 

*
*هنا انت دخلت المشرحة ومحدش سمى عليك هتتروقى يا شابة *


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*A Jewish Translation from the Hebrew:*​*
Isaiah 9:5. For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government is upon his shoulder; and his name shall be called "wonderful counselor, mighty G-d, eternal father, a peaceful ruler."*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ترجوم يوناثان*
*Targum Yonatan:
אַמַרנְבִיָא לְבֵית דָוִד אֲרֵי רָבֵי אִיתְיְלִיד לָנָא בַּר אִתְיְהַב לָנָא וְקַבֵּלאוֹרַיְתָא עֲלוֹהִי לְמַטְרָהּ וְאִתְקְרֵי שְמֵיהּ מִן קַדָם מַפְלִיא עֵצָהאֳלָהָא נִבָּרָא קַיָם לְעַלְמַיָא מְשִיחָא דִשְלָמָא יַסְגֵי עֲלָנָאבְּיוֹמוֹהִי

Translation:
The Prophet said to the House of David, For a Child is born to us, to us a son is given; and he will accept the Torah upon himself to observe it, and his name shall be called before the Wonderful Counselor, the Mighty G-d, who exists forever, “The anointed one in who’s days peace will increase upon us



*[FONT=Trebuchet MS, serif]F*rom the Targum we can tell that the terms "Pele yo'etz ( *[/FONT]*פֶּלֶא יּוֹעֵץ )," "El gibbor ( אֵל גִּבּוֹר )," "Avi-Ad ( אֲבִי-עַד )" were never meant to be human attributes but that of G-d's himself. the only thing that was left to the child mentioned was "Sar-Shalom ( שַר-שָלוֹם *[FONT=Trebuchet MS, serif]*)" rendered correctly as "Peaceful Ruler." The Targum calls this person "the anointed one in who's days peace will increase upon us." the Targum makes a careful play on the words "Sar-Shalom" trying to place it as a future King who will bring peace in his days*.[/FONT]​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*Yeshayahu - Isaiah - Chapter 9   The text of chapter 9 with the commentary by the 11th century rabbi Rashi

**For a child has been born to us, a son given to us, and the authority is upon his shoulder, and the wondrous adviser, the mighty God, the everlasting Father, called his name, "the prince of peace*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

للأسف المسلمين دخلونا في المنطقة اللي هم عاوزينها
وهي مناقشة لاهوت المسيح !!
يعني كثرة الغباء و الزن في الموضوع أجبرنا نتكلم فيه
مع انه موضوع طفولي واضح وضوح الشمس
و اللي ميعرفش يشوف لاهوت المسيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس .. يبقى اعمى ..
أو يبقى زي اللي بيغمض عينه و يقول مفيش شمس


----------



## بايبل333 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

> *نت بايبل*


الله هم عملوا لى نت وانا معرفش :smile01


----------

